# help! Engine halts while idling Nissan Altima-2002 :(



## engrjon81 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a Nissan Altima 2002 Model. while idling at
signal light,its engine rpm goes down and ultimately engine comes to a
halt.If i start it again it will start without any problem. Any one
experienced this kind of problem before.What could be causing this
problem.Any help appreciated.


----------



## lenothegreat (Apr 11, 2007)

crankshaft ? my 05 does the same thing. . . replaced a lot of things . . . replacing camshaft and crankshaft sensors this saturday . hope this works


----------



## chizel08 (Mar 2, 2007)

so far i haven't experienced with my Nissan engine it always assures with a reliable and functional output, i love it eversince, that's why i really do take care maintaining, and need not worry of the performance because of its high qualified parts which makes my driving comfortable.


----------



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

I know there's a recall about sudden engine haltings on the '03 and '04, but not the '02. I'd ask your local Nissan Service Advisor.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

You never mentioned 4 or 6 cylinder. I have heard they were having problems with the 4.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

It might have something to do with the Crank position Sensor, the QR's have had that issue if it's a 4 cylinder!


----------



## downlaoder (Apr 18, 2007)

I had the same problem with 03 nissan altima 2.5s. its the crank shaft position sensor..
it used to stall while running @ low rpm.


----------



## chosinmexican (May 15, 2007)

*me too!*



engrjon81 said:


> I have a Nissan Altima 2002 Model. while idling at
> signal light,its engine rpm goes down and ultimately engine comes to a
> halt.If i start it again it will start without any problem. Any one
> experienced this kind of problem before.What could be causing this
> problem.Any help appreciated.


Well I have the same problem with my 02 altima. I have 114k and the problem has gotten worse! It is starting to shut off more and more. Ive been searhing different web sites and alot of people are having the same problem. Let me know if you can find what is going on with your vechical. I'm going to the dealership today to get it checked out.


----------



## bolt_on_alty (May 28, 2007)

two years ago my 3.5 was randomly stalling and finally stopped. nissan was having a 'campaign' that year 4 what i believe was the crank shaft positioning sensor. have the dealership take care of the campaign for free. if the problem persists look into replacing the maf sensor


----------

